# 2004 21Rs For Sale Southern California



## Sirenig (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm the original owner of a 2004 Outback 21RS. It's time to sell. It's in great shape. Awning material is delaminating. Dual Batteries, New Tires and Bike Rack otherwise it's all original. Duel LP tanks with cover, but the cover has seen better days. Asking $9000. Ducted air and heat. I have a separate towable drain tank and a top of the line Honda Inverter Generator EU3000is (It runs the air conditioning and this will cost you extra). Mike (310)629-5850. I can take pictures.


----------

